# Help Me Decide!



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm buying Wallaby a nice fancy martingale, but I can't decide what color/design to get. These are in no particular order.

Roundabout-Geometric Collars

Dragon - Turquoise-Asian Silk Dog Collars

Argyle - Turquoise-Geometric Collars

Dragon - Green-Asian Silk Dog Collars

Here;s my puppeh:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like the 3rd one best  but they are all very pretty.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i also like the 3rd one best! but the last one is also pretty


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the first or the third would look nice!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE "Dragon"....I almost bought that one for Rhett!:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wallaby's solid black right? I think I like 2,1,4. I wonder if #3, having a lot of black in it, would tend to get lost.....
Not that I know anything at all about colour matching, I'm useless at that sort of thing.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My daughter says the third but I think the fourth green one would be striking against the black.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I like all of them.
But I like #2 - Dragon Turquoise best.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I ordered the turquoise dragon like a day ago (darnit I was gonna keep it a secret) for Sparky, don't have it yet but I think it looks awesome. The argyle looks soo amazing, but it's black so maybe something like the green dragon would stand out best.
Don't really like the roundabout, hopefully that helps a bit lol.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I don't use collars, just harnesses. Don't like to choke Sheba with a collar.....


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I like the turquoise dragon one best too. Wallaby is mostly black, he has some blue ticking on his front paws and chest. Here is another photo:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Well collars don't have to be used for walking, can be used just to be pretty and hold the ID tags. Keeping a harness on 24/7 isn't exactly ideal ;P.
But either way Martingales are supposed to be gentle and not choke the dog, unless he pulls a lot of course, in which any collar would choke anyways.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the first and third.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I like them all. 
I have several 2houndsdesign collars, and as pretty as the asian silk ones are, they get worn out too fast for me to justify the expense anymore. So, for that reason alone, I vote against the dragon ones (I have lilac dragon for annie... ) as pretty as they are, they just don't last. 
I'm not sure if you've looked at The Hound Haberdashery on etsy.com, but her collars are very very comparable to 2hounds and while I know of at least one person that feels they are of less quality, mine have all held up just as long-if not longer- than any 2hounds collar I've had, and they're more affordable, too.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Linsey! I had seen her collars before and I just peeked and I like her prices [and designs] a lot better.. so now it's between these two:

Chocolate and Turquoise Brocade Martingale by TheHoundHaberdashery

Brilliantly Blue Martingale Collar 15 by TheHoundHaberdashery

This collar will likely be for everyday, but just for ID tags. I walk Wallaby on a front-clipping harness.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I like both, but I think I prefer the second because I think the coloring will look best with your black pup. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have both of those! lol. (I have 9 THH collars...) I like the second one best, it looks great on dark colored doggies. Mousse has that one right now. This is a dumb picture of him, but the best I have that shows the collar...


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Ooooh that looks great on him! [So does that goofy face!]


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ughhhh now you got me looking, and I think I have to order this one...









yup. I do. ORDERED. Lol.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I like the chocolate and turquoise a bit better, but heck I like them all (wish this girl's collars fit my brats). She makes great ones.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I like the brilliantly blue... the turquoise and chocolate one is a bit feminine, I think.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

3Musketeers said:


> I like the chocolate and turquoise a bit better, but heck I like them all (wish this girl's collars fit my brats). She makes great ones.


She is really awesome to work with! If you message her with a pattern and size she will special make one for you, and she doesn't jack up prices either! 
I have Mousse's "special ordered" because her biggest size is a little too snug on him, and it's only like $1 more than her normal price to account for materials. If you like them, I'd ask her!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats a tough choice. I cant decide between the first and the third one. Those two are really pretty!


----------

